# Two froglets missing toes?



## Julie7741 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello-

I'm currently growing out about 36 froglets from my patricias. I noticed this morning that two of the froglets are missing toes. One is missing front toes on one foot only, the other is missing the front toes on one foot and the back toes on another foot. All the others appear fine. Even the ones with the toe problem are hopping around and appear healthy. 

Two questions:

1. Is this a disease I need to worry about with the other healthy froglets, or is it more likely to be an injury? 

2. Should I euthanize those two?

I am HOPING it is an injury of some sort. If it was one, I wouldn't be worried. Since I noticed it on two froglets, I want to make sure it doesn't happen to the others!

If anyone has any experience with this, please let me know. I don't want to lose the whole batch. They are housed in shoebox sized boxes, 2-3 per box, eating dusted fruit flies.

Thanks-
Julie


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I would think that it would be just a mutation/freak thing rather than a disorder. I personally wouldn't euthanize them unless they are having major trouble eating/surviving. As long as they are healthy I would just keep them as a pet, not breed them or anything though.

I was going to add, if you think that it may be an injury I would check around the entire enclosure to make sure there isn't anything sharp or where it could get it pinched off or something.


----------



## Julie7741 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you Chris-

I didn't notice the toes until this week. I think I probably would have noticed before now, but I have lots of froglets and they hide sometimes, etc. I guess they could have been that way and I didn't notice when they were first out of the water.

They appear fine, other than not having toes. I will keep them as long as they are able to feed. I guess my biggest worry was that this was some kind of disease that could spread or be contagious to the other froglets. 


Thanks again-
Julie


----------



## Dartfan83 (Dec 30, 2008)

Did you raise the tadpoles individually or communally?


----------



## Julie7741 (Sep 13, 2012)

Tadpoles were raised individually until they had all four legs and were absorbing the tails/ coming out of the water. 

I know that cannibalism can be a problem with tads. Has anyone ever seen that among froglets? It's so strange to me. 

I have the two injured froglets separated from the others, just in case this is a disease. Hoping they turn out okay. If they live and continue to thrive, I will keep them. If they start losing weight and/or appear to be having trouble feeding, I will euthanize. I would hate to see them waste away. 

Something else I realized- Those two came out of the water on the same date. They were probably a part of the same clutch. That leads me to believe it might have been some kind of developmental problem with that group. Three others from the same few days are fine.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Julie7741 said:


> Tadpoles were raised individually until they had all four legs and were absorbing the tails/ coming out of the water.
> 
> I know that cannibalism can be a problem with tads. Has anyone ever seen that among froglets? It's so strange to me.
> 
> ...


If you didn't put them together until after front legs popped, then cannibalism should be able to be eliminated as a possible cause.
An overly wet substrate can promote problems with toes, and even whole legs, rotting away on otherwise healthy looking frogs. From reports I've seen here on DendroBoard, it seems to be more of a problem with Terribilis, but is worth checking out.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Are the toes completely missing? I would think if they were losing them they would be lost in stages, not just completely gone. I could be completely wrong but i think if they are gone completely, as in no remnants, they would have not developed. Again correct me if im wrong, just my thoughts.


----------



## Julie7741 (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh they are tiny... it's tough to tell on those little feet. On one frog, I would say completely gone. On the front foot of the other frog, he still has one toe. 

It's hard to tell unless they are climbing the sides of the enclosure.

I'm watching for changes now. They look the same way they did yesterday. I have them separated from all others, just in case this is some kind of disease. They still appear healthy, and are hopping and eating. They have round little bellies, and they can even climb the sides, which I would think would be difficult. 

I guess as long as they do okay, I'll just hang on to them for the time being. Maybe when I eventually sell the babies someone will want a free toe-less one!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Julie7741 said:


> I have them separated from all others, just in case this is some kind of disease.


This is a little late...if they were in with the others then if it is a disease they were exposed. 

Ed


----------



## Julie7741 (Sep 13, 2012)

They were only with two other froglets. Those two still appear to be fine. I put them into an enclosure by themselves. I figure I might as well split them up. 

I am working on getting pictures to post. When I look at the pics, the one foot looks like the toes are sort of fused together, which makes me think it might be a congenital abnormality.

Still hoping anyway!


----------

